# Need backpack recommendation



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

z


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.lapolicegear.com/diplomat-3-day-backpack1.html

Don't let the price fool you. It's a great pack


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> http://www.lapolicegear.com/diplomat-3-day-backpack1.html
> 
> Don't let the price fool you. It's a great pack


SWEET! 
Those will be the next two B.O.B's!


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh yaa! My mothers day shopping is done. Thanks Labotomy

To the OP I have seen some enlisted folks with Code Alpha packs. They are in your price range and are pretty sweet looking.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I got one of these a couple weeks back. I've been having fun switching my stuff over from my old one. There are so many freaking places to put stuff in this thing! The pouches on the sides and on back are detachable. They even include a belt for the small pouch on back to make it to a fanny pack. 
http://www.amazon.com/Modovo-Outdoor-Waterproof-Tactical-Backpack/dp/B00OH5NU5Q/ref=pd_ybh_16


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I use "The Pack" by Spec-ops Brand. It's pricey but very high quality, made for years of heavy use. I've been dragging one around for years plant hunting, in and out of the truck etc. and it still looks like the day it came out of the box. It has an optional, easily inserted/removed frame. There are eight color/camo patterns to choose from. There are lots of copies on the market but only one T.H.E. Pack. (they are on sale right now)

http://www.specopsbrand.com/t-h-e-pack-tactical-packs.html


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

5.11 MOAB-10 single sling pack $79.99 

Maxpedition Monsoon Gear Slinger $148



I have both of these packs cant say enough about them!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Backpack*



labotomi said:


> http://www.lapolicegear.com/diplomat-3-day-backpack1.html
> 
> Don't let the price fool you. It's a great pack


labotomi, Not sure why, but I ordered two of these. I plan to shelter in place but they were on sale for the right price so I ordered two, never know when I might have to bail out, thanks for the link.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a three day assault pack from voodoo tactical. I love their gear. It's a tad pricey but reliable and there is a good amount of space.


----------



## bearcreek (Dec 22, 2014)

LAPG's stuff is made in China if that makes a difference to you. I won't buy it because of that. Maxpedition makes far higher quality packs in Taiwan. Here's a list of packs that might work for you that are made in the US. They're all going to be far better quality than the LAPG ones. 
http://www.tacticaltailor.com/urbanoperatorpack.aspx
http://sotechtactical.com/collections/frontpage/products/mactac-pack
http://tacticalassaultgearstore.com/index.php/packs-bags-pouches/packs/chaos-3-day-assault-pack.html
http://www.bdstacticalgear.com/pd-bds-tactical-vr1000-v-ops-series-ruck.cfm
http://www.specopsbrand.com/on-the-move/backpacks/tactical-packs/t-h-e-pack-tactical-packs.html
http://hillpeoplegear.com/Products/tabid/762/CategoryID/3/ProductID/8/Default.aspx
http://www.fireforceusa.com/backpacks/8001.htm
http://www.fireforceusa.com/backpacks/8017.htm


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

bearcreek said:


> LAPG's stuff is made in China if that makes a difference to you. I won't buy it because of that. In your price range I'd go with Maxpedition. They're made in Taiwan. They're also far better quality than the LAPG ones.


Maxpedition has become a status symbol backpack
Having both I will say that the maxpeditions are better by a *small* margin. Definitely not 5x better which is the how much more they cost. I would recommend it to those who value the maxpedition name being on the pack more than money in their pocket. For 90‰ of people, the LAPG bag will be more than adequate.


----------



## bearcreek (Dec 22, 2014)

labotomi said:


> Maxpedition has become a status symbol backpack
> Having both I will say that the maxpeditions are better by a *small* margin. Definitely not 5x better which is the how much more they cost. I would recommend it to those who value the maxpedition name being on the pack more than money in their pocket. For 90‰ of people, the LAPG bag will be more than adequate.


I agree. You are buying the name to a degree. That's part of the reason I edited my previous post to include links to American made packs.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

The two LA police Gear backpacks came in the other day and look just fine for me. I have no intentions of bugging out when I have everything right here that I need. So one of these days when I get time I will load them up with food and gear for a three day event, if that ever happens. Most likely it will just sit around here and never be used, but well worth $30 ea.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

LincTex said:


> SWEET!
> Those will be the next two B.O.B's!


I can say, in all honesty both these LA police gear packs are great. My BOB is the bigger of the two and my everyday/EDC pack is the smaller one. My boys both have the smaller of the two for school packs. I was tired of buying sponge bob backpacks for $25+ every year and them not lasting. These have worked MUCH better.

As for the made in China thing, I don't like it but....LA police gear has a 365 day money back guarantee and they stick by it. If you don't want the money back they will replace it.

When my military unit needed donations for a raffle, LA Police gear gladly donated 3 packs to them without questions. Great company and I'd highly recommend them.

If you sign up for their email, frequently they shoot a 10% off discount which, face it, every little bit helps.

**oh, I also wanted to say, I picked this for my BOB and my other pack is a 5.11 24...I still like the LA Police gear back better. JMHO


----------



## FJTwiggy (Mar 29, 2015)

For my camera and camera gear I use a Lowepro brand backpack because it has one main compartment for the camera gear and also other compartments for other useful things. I paid $70 for mine. Just my thought if she doesn't have a gear bag already!


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

labotomi said:


> http://www.lapolicegear.com/diplomat-3-day-backpack1.html
> 
> Don't let the price fool you. It's a great pack


Wow. I'd definitely get one.


----------



## StevieQ (Mar 28, 2015)

*When in doubt go with time proven*

Buy a US marine pack through a army navy store, you can not only have it for adventures, but it could save your life, I recommend black! Good luck on the trip!


----------

